# Furioso?



## bucksondin (Aug 19, 2009)

I am thinking of starting a blood angels army and wanted to know your opinions on the furioso dreadnought. Is it worth taking instead of a regular dreadnought and if so what units does it compliment well. thanks a lot for your help:grin:


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

My first thought would be if BAs can put their dreads in drop pods. A dread with no ranged weapons is just begging for a few lascannon shots in it's way into combat.

I suppose it woudl be good to send against tanks with it's extra S10 attack. the right squad fo termies woudl still tear it a new one though.

The bonus to it woudl be that it is very fluffy for a BA army.


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Id say that taking one is worth it - i usually take one in my army.
While less versatile than a regular dread the lower points make it very worthwhile. I think it one of these models with a decent 'fear factor' - it may not often reach combat, but usually it can distract your opponent for long enough to be worth a mere 100pts - everything that shoots at the furioso isnt shooting more vulnerable stuff. And as a bonus, if it does get into combat it can easily mess stuff up with those attacks.

I field mine on the flank, alongside some MM bikes. The bikes help to stop enemy tank etc. moving against the furioso, and are mobile enough to help out in the rest of the army if/when needed. Ive seen that nice big CC dread stop quite a few thoughts of attacking that side of the army, its nice to have near anything particularly CC vulnerable.
Is a fairly large fire-magnet though, so dont be surprised if its gone early in the game.


----------



## Epatus (May 17, 2009)

One of the other issues is that if you do stick it in a drop pod it comes down using the reserves rules, not on the first turn. I personally like them, I would use BA if the codex wasn't a little bit... well lame.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, next year the new codex will delame it, I believe.


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

If you do take one you need a drop pod. Gets them into assault quicker and they are good for popping tanks or if you equip them with heavy flamers they can turf troops of objectives really well. I'm thinking about taking 2 in my 2000 point army, just need to get the drop pods.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

I always take one, just because I love them so much.
Honestly, Out of about six games so far, it has managed to get into combat once. It was so worth it. 

Also, it makes a fantastic speed bump.
I like keeping another squad hanging around to counter anything that wastes a shot or assault against it.

I also tend to forget smoke launchers, which out of the two most recent games I played (where I remembered them) made them significantly longer lasting against shooting.

So IMO: Take it, it has fantastic fear factor- you know your opponent will try to take it down fast, you can take advantage of that. If they don't take it down, their mistake.
and it makes an awesome speed bump- keep something to counter-attack handy.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I like them as Venerable DC furisoso dreads in drop pods nasty things when you have 2 drop from the sky for any opponent wasste tanks easy due to drop pod accuracy and the melta gun they have plus 5 or so attacks in CC at S10 great troop killer


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

The Blood Angel player that finished 6th in the UK's most recent Grand Tournament used at least one Furioso in a Drop Pod with the Venerable upgrade.

Never use a Furioso Dreadnought without a Drop Pod and be sure to give it both extra armor and a heavy flamer in the place of its storm bolter. Venerable is another extremely worthwhile upgrade, but the Dread starts getting pretty expensive at that point. The Death Company upgrade is nice but really isn't quite as good as Venerable, and taking both is usually out of the question since the Dread would be costing over 200 points (once you factor in the cost of its Drop Pod).


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Indeed. Venerable DP furiosio with Melta and HF is a good combo. 

I just have a hard time justifying *any* expense when it comes to over-costed Blood Angels.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

So, build what you like and get the new Angels Codex next year.


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

*BA Dreds*

*Dreadnought* are the range version, run 125pts base, but a Dev squad starts 115 and can have 4 weapons and multiple of the Same weapon!

*Furioso Dreadnought* are the Multi talented Dred for 100pts can get in close or shoot short range to pop tough stuff .. it has venerable upgrade to help a little with survivability.

*Death Company Dreadnought* is the Close Combat monster, gains extra Close combat (+D3) Attacks and (Heavy Flamer, Stormbolter & Smoke Launchers)

***My thoughts, BA Drop pods dont use Normal New Space Marine Drop Pod rules, Ours come in on reserves as normal and on small point battles and slow moving dreds I would say its not worth it, if you want to use one put one as ranged and keep him in back shooting ranged.. I would take a Dev squad since a they have to kill alot to stop me shooting. Now that said I love to drop them off with my Thunderhawk in Apoc battles lol.  

****My Long Long BA playing advice for 5th ed. 5man tacs bought seperate with each his own sgt & Melta gun in 3-4 Razorbacks, 1-2 with Las & 2-3 with HBs for HWs, place em on the objectives and stay in vehicle till made to get out, Lemartes & DC to Take out problems, and couple Baals will warm any troops up, maybe couple seperate attack pikes with meltas for pesky tank killin. .. run razor back s up hiding behind each other with front popin smoke, and DC advancing with them as cover... till they Jump out to kill


----------



## Pearlay (Nov 26, 2009)

Quick Note: Magnitize your Predator, Razorback, Baal, Rhinos & etc so they can be any Varation will save you in future Codex 

Oh and if like Terminators the new spacehulks BA terms are Sweet looking 8) better to drive them in in Landrader from random teleporting though.


----------

